# Halloween Coffee Cups



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

My wife suggested I make some Halloween coffee cups using an idea she had seen on Pinterest.

So I did.

Basically you take a plain white coffee mug and draw a design using on the cup using a sharpie marker, then bake the cup in an oven for 30 minutes at 350 degrees and let cool.

Google the technique to get more detailed instructions.

I have used the cups for over a month and they are holding up quite well although some of the black has rubbed off the cup I use almost everyday.

Still a cheap and fun way to make some original mugs for yourself or a cool way to promote your haunt.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

These are so cool!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeet!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice designs! I think Michaels stores carries those "make your own design" mugs.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

What a great idea to use as gifts for the adults in my neighborhood who walk their children around on Halloween night!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

What a fun idea!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's one of the DIYs from the internet with tips based on the poster's trials and errors She recommends using cheap mugs and baking at 425 degrees to get a longer lasting result.

http://www.diyopolis.com/


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Dollar Tree carries two different styles of white mug for....wait for it....a dollar each.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I've also seen versions where a gold or silver marker is used on a black mug.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look fantastic!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Just the thing to put a little Halloween into your everyday life.


----------



## beadyeyedbrat (Oct 7, 2008)

LoVe this


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Great Idea! It's a fun and easy way to create a new and exciting decoration for the holiday season. Would work great for parties!


----------

